# Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Vengeance of an Assassin Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

Please limit this thread to qualification notices only. Use the original *giveaway thread* for comments and discussion. 

Entries that are not qualified will be removed without notice.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am qualified. Please enter me!


----------

